# Safety issues?



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

I have just finished planning our month long trip to several areas in Mexico. One segment includes Mazamitla, Patcuaro and Morella. One person who has lived in Mexico for many years is advising against visiting this area due to violence, kidnapping and drug issues.........

Is there anyone who lives here that can give me another view??

Thanks 
AllBbear:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

AllBbear said:


> I have just finished planning our month long trip to several areas in Mexico. One segment includes Mazamitla, Patcuaro and Morella. One person who has lived in Mexico for many years is advising against visiting this area due to violence, kidnapping and drug issues.........
> 
> Is there anyone who lives here that can give me another view??
> 
> ...


Must it be Michoacan?

I live in Queretaro, very close by, we used to go on weekends to have breakfast with motorcycles...we can't anymore


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AllBbear said:


> I have just finished planning our month long trip to several areas in Mexico. One segment includes Mazamitla, Patzcuaro and Morelia. One person who has lived in Mexico for many years is advising against visiting this area due to violence, kidnapping and drug issues.........
> 
> Is there anyone who lives here that can give me another view??
> 
> ...


I would not hesitate to visit any of those cities.


----------



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Must it be Michoacan?
> 
> I live in Queretaro, very close by, we used to go on weekends to have breakfast with motorcycles...we can't anymore


GaryJ.... Is the reason you can't visit anymore due to the threat/fear of violence??
AllBbear


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

From Mazamitla I would head for Zamora and cut over to Patzcuaro rather than head towards Uruapan from the east end of Lake Chapala. The road to Uruapan is a major truck route, two lane and can be extremely slow and hard to pass


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are problems off and on on the road to Uruapan and near Paracho and other points. The students can also be a pain and block the roads , in May they took over the toll booths on the cuota between Morelia and the next stop , they took over the booth and you could go through at a discount so we paid and got the hell out, good thing because we passed the army .armed to the teeth going at a pretty good clip to take the booths over again..
Most of the violence is not directed at the tourists so if it looks hairy do not stick around. Chances are that nothing will happen to you.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


AllBbear said:



I have just finished planning our month long trip to several areas in Mexico. One segment includes Mazamitla, Patcuaro and Morella. One person who has lived in Mexico for many years is advising against visiting this area due to violence, kidnapping and drug issues.........

Is there anyone who lives here that can give me another view??

Thanks 
AllBbear:fingerscrossed:

Click to expand...

_We live at Lake Chapala and visit Morelia and Patzcuaro occasionally. We do not drive to Mazamitla offten but do not consider it to be a dangerous place. We would not hesitate to drive to Morelia or Patxcuaro even for a moment but rarely go there as that area is a bore. It is not in the least bit dangerous, however but it would put God himslef to sleep.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Anonimo, a participant here, is someone whose advice I'd value ... if I had the same question. Maybe he'll see this question and respond. Of course, it'll be a response in English!


----------

